# Whats up with Bharat Operating System (BOSS - Anoop) launched by Indian Govt. ?



## Ricky (Sep 16, 2015)

Guys, you must be aware that BOSS has been announced all over with its super security , direct rival to MS Windows, very user friendly and DEVELOPED by C-DAC. Here is little rant about it. 

Today its been in news all over that Indian Government is launching their own operating system, it is very nice to such moves by our Government. As per news, "the Centre for Development of Advanced Computing (C-DAC) has developed a highly secure OS, called Bharat Operating System Solutions or BOSS. The system has successfully passed a crash test which the DRDO, Indian Army and other state-entities have been working hard to clear with their own systems.". 

Moreover it is said that its answer to fight against cyber hacks India is facing regularly from China and USA. Another important thing is emphasized is all over that is going to replace "Microsoft Windows" as it comes with all features that one can expect from any good OS.

There are some bold statements being released for this Operating system, but what is it actually, they have their Website, you can also get more details from it. Though website looks really dull and unattractive, but what else you can expect from Govt. operations ? 

I wonder, why they have created BOSS when any Linux system can do, first of all its not developed by C-DAC, its basically a FORK of "Debian Linux". Fork is a term used by developers where they take a software and customize, or further develop it the way they want. 


I really loved the idea of BOSS but even after digging so much about it, I am yet to see anything unique or innovative feature or idea which can drive people towards it. Yes, it is very easy for Govt. to issue a circular and replace current operating system in its offices with BOSS, but still unsure how it impress regular Janta and Techie ?

Another thing to note is why to invest public money in reinventing the wheel there is already mature, safe, userfriendly, Government friendly, business friendly version of linux.. (you have almost all kind of linux distro out there already).

Taken from : BOSS- What is special with Bharat Operating System by Indian Government


----------



## Anorion (Sep 16, 2015)

they copied the Mac logo


----------



## Ricky (Sep 16, 2015)

Anorion said:


> they copied the Mac logo



I can add that too in the rant


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2015)

It obviously had to be a fork. I don't think anyone in the govt. sector has the patience to do a LFS build.

All this seems like some sort of circlejerk like how North Korea build a national OS which is a linux that looks like OSX.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 16, 2015)

Bharat Operating Systems Software Development Kit.....go abbreviate.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2015)

hrishi said:


> bharat operating systems software development kit.....go abbreviate.





Spoiler



bossdk


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 16, 2015)

Why they put "Bharat" in everything can't they have a simple normal name?
Google could be Amercian Search Engine(ASE)


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> Why they put "Bharat" in everything



It's one big circlejerk man.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 16, 2015)

if they replace ubuntu with this crap in my university, ill commit seppuku


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 17, 2015)

Why they need to simplify the things? Why just not teach the people to use what is available already?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 17, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Why they need to simplify the things? Why just not teach the people to use what is available already?


Most of the professionals (real computer professionals .. not self-proclaimed) are already familiar with Linux, likewise the people who actually make use of computer (other than torrent, movie, songs) are mostly well -versed in Linux. And ubuntu is one of the most used desktop linux and also equally accepted in server environment.. now when they are creating a new flavour, they are not simplifying, they are making simple thing complicated.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Most of the professionals (real computer professionals .. not self-proclaimed) are already familiar with Linux, likewise the people who actually make use of computer (other than torrent, movie, songs) are mostly well -versed in Linux. And ubuntu is one of the most use desktop linux and also equally accepted in server environment.. now when they are creating a new flavour, they are not simplifying, they are making simple thing complicated.



I do agree with you. I guess this is just another way for the Government to earn media hype.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 17, 2015)

I found a video explaining BOSS desktop, not latest version but its from Jan 2015 .. very creative OS  



[YOUTUBE]EgYxT65VVnc[/YOUTUBE]

link: 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgYxT65VVnc


----------



## Desmond (Sep 17, 2015)

That video says BOSS Desktop Environment.

That means they aren't saying that its a new OS, but rather just a desktop environment, probably forked from Gnome.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 17, 2015)

Ofcourse its fork of Debian and they are just using latest Gnome, nothing is modified in it apart of some branding.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 21, 2015)

latest episode in Aam Janta Ko Bewakoof Banaoing


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 21, 2015)

This actually is a way for C-DAC people to get more posts allotted/continue with existing manpower allocation while hoodwinking gullible politicians with nationalist agenda.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 21, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> latest episode in Aam Janta Ko Bewakoof Banaoing



No, more episodes are underway, *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...tion-policy-another-joke-india-wants-nsa.html


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 21, 2015)

Ricky said:


> No, more episodes are underway, *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...tion-policy-another-joke-india-wants-nsa.html



saw that some time back  so my statement is still correct  now this one is new and boss one becomes old


----------

